# ｓｎａｃｋ　ｆｏｏｄ ＦＯＤＭＡＰ?



## Louis cjj (May 26, 2012)

Ｉ　ａｍ　ｓｔｕｄｙｉｎｇ　ｉｎ　uni. It is quite difficult for me to live without bread.I don't know what to bring to school, besides nuts..Is there any snack food that is easy to make and buy for the low FODMAP diet?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Would you eat plain rice cakes?You have to watch the flavored ones, but anything FodMap safe that you would spread on bread or crackers you can put on a rice cake.http://lowcarbdiets.about.com/od/whattoeat/a/snacks.htm may have some other ideas as most low carb things tend to be low fodmap, just stick to the ones that are safe for you.I like both lettuce rollups and lunch meat rollups. A lot of what you could put on a piece of bread you can smear on one of these things and roll it up to go.


----------



## Korga (Sep 8, 2011)

Bananas, oranges, berries. I admit that I eat a lot of nuts and seeds for snacks too.


----------

